# Steam engine smoke



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

It looks good in the ads.

Is it a good idea?

What are the tradeoffs?

Bill


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Downside: you get an oily film on everything - locomotive, track, scenery.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the smokers and have 3 of them. I hardly use the smoke units because of
what Dave said. Smoke fluid is an oil. Mineral oil or whatever. The smoke settles.
I will blow smoke if guests are over. Its a shame about the side effects. Steam
engines should smoke.


----------

